# Today's find, original 74 opaque red



## NickM (Oct 23, 2016)

Picked this nice original single speed up today at a local meet.  74, original opaque red paint and decals. Is this a rare color?


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 23, 2016)

One year only color.


----------



## NickM (Oct 23, 2016)

Okay cool, that's what I thought, just want 100% sure.  Glad I picked it up


----------



## SHO2010 (Oct 23, 2016)

Sweet piece, great find.


----------



## schwinnray (Oct 25, 2016)

love those coater fenderless bikes i want it


----------

